# Following Orders from the Maderator



## HauntedSquirrel (Jul 31, 2012)

The nice Maderator suggested I introduce myself. So here I am.

I'm in early development for a haunt in Central Wisconsin (recently moved back up here from AZ). Looking to open in 2013 (don't want to serve it before it's soup.) I'm very interested in finding all of the haunts in and around my area . . . plan to attend them all.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Haunted Squirrel!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome, O Squirrelly one!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

welcome!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. You were talking to a "NICE" moderator????? HERE ?????????? heehee


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------

